#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Monetization strategies to earn money from chatbot!

## Bhavya

Chatbots are the greatest conversational computer programs. In fact, its an automatic messaging system. Just typing text message we can do the rest of the work. Adding to it chatbot is the fresh and hot subject in the market. Every commercial wants to incorporate their corporate work with a chatbot to grow their revenues. These are some of the Monetization Strategies businesses should follow to earn money from chatbot.

----------

